# Slot Car Tracks in North Carolina



## Firecat69 (Feb 18, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me of any slot car tracks that race on Saturday in North Carolina. I am near Winston Salem and will go atleast 2 hours away to run. Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Send a PM to RawAFX. He lives in Winston-Salem.


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

*tracks in n.c.*

I sent you a PM
GLBB


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

you guys are so lucky. I can not find 1 derned person to race with in MN!


----------



## Firecat69 (Feb 18, 2005)

*1/24 slot cars*



glbbb said:


> I sent you a PM
> GLBB


Hey I looking tracks that run 1/24 scale slot cars not HO slot cars.. I need then about two hours from winston salem, NC.. Also need to know if they run on Saturdays ... thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

*1/24th tracks*

There are 3 tracks in the surrounding area.2 in WS and a new one that is close to the town Richard Petty lives in. I will try and get a phone number for you. Here is Victory Lane hobbies 336-764-9477 if they are still open, I haven't been there since early fall .And there is one in Archdale NC. I race ho and 1/24. I race in Beckley WV which is about 2 hrs and 15 minutes from WS.


----------

